# Slippers!!!!!



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

It's easy to do!!!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I saw these yesterday...they are so cool...do you have the pattern, or know how to get it?


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

Would you please share the pattern. I am in slippers all day with felted insoles because my feet are so cold. I would love to make these


----------



## 7914_Susie (Jun 21, 2012)

Please share as these are great!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

oh I want to jump on the band wagon too !!! anything easy yes where is the pattern.I can make these wile on vacation.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't crochet, but I'd try these. They'd make great gifts. How and where for kit? or whatever?


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I think I saw them on pinterest yesterday...I'll have to check it out and let you all know.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Those look fantastic, would love the pattern to


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice slippers. They look easy to make too.


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

nanaof3 said:


> I think I saw them on pinterest yesterday...I'll have to check it out and let you all know.


Yes Nana....that's correct!!



But I could'not find a pattern


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh I love these! They would keep my cold feet so much warmer than the ones I use now. I would love to have a pattern if it is available. I think everyone is going to want to have this pattern!!!


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

You can also use the soles of flip flops. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

got the run around on pinrest,there is a bunch on ravelry for free


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Marileen said:


> You can also use the soles of flip flops. :thumbup: :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup: yes, perfect, never wear out soles


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

Here you can see how to make them with soles of flip flops
https://www.flickr.com/photos/atomicrose/with/444485852/


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

Very nice. They would make a great project. Would love the pattern as well.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I can't get the flicker link to work. where do you buy the felt insoles? Flip flop soles would be even better, not so slippy on wood or tile, but not as comfy if you were wearing them only inside on carpet.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

You have to drop the "S" from the link to work, sorry I dont know how to alter it and post it.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Here is a usable link:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/atomicrose/with/444485852


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Link works, but when you get to the "tutorial" it says the blog does not exist. the pics, however, give you the idea. I think this idea can be translated into knitting also.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

seafox said:


> I can't get the flicker link to work. where do you buy the felt insoles? Flip flop soles would be even better, not so slippy on wood or tile, but not as comfy if you were wearing them only inside on carpet.


I have made felt insoles several ways:

1. taking felted fabric I buy in sewing departments (can get many soles from small amount of yardage. I have used an outline of my foot to get proper shape./size. 
2. You can also lay a commercially made insole purchased from pharmacy type store to use as your pattern (I already had these to cushion my feet in regular shoes). 
3, I have also taken felted material from old woolen clothes and cut them into insoles (you may have to bind off/sew around the edges to keep them from fraying).


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Rafiki said:


> Here is a usable link:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/atomicrose/with/444485852


The web site is no longer available...


----------



## Ctown Nana (Apr 19, 2013)

nanaof3 said:


> The web site is no longer available...


Oh darn---these would be so cute to make. I am not talented enough to figure out the pattern:[


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......I found the pattern that was on Flickr :-D :thumbup: :-D :thumbup: :-D :thumbup: 
Now we can make them!!!! :lol: :thumbup:

Woooohoooooo :lol:

I have download the pattern already!!!

So when someone fails to download ..... Please send me a PM

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-espadrilles


----------



## Ctown Nana (Apr 19, 2013)

Marileen said:


> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......I found the pattern that was on Flickr :-D :thumbup: :-D :thumbup: :-D :thumbup:
> Now we can make them!!!! :lol: :thumbup:
> 
> Woooohoooooo :lol:
> ...


Many thanks for posting this pattern!!!!---can't wait to try them!!


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

You're very welcome Nana!!!

I have posted more slippers and boots with sole here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-261612-1.html#5410929


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Have to say I like the crochet "Loafer" version better from the first post. Looks like it would stay on better. Got more heft.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

This is a real cute sock/ slipper pattern. I've made it a dn it is fun and well written.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-fling-8


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Rafiki said:


> Here is a usable link:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/atomicrose/with/444485852


Ah! I hadn't thought about trying to use the url 'tags' _that_ way! Thank you, Rafiki, for discovering that!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty slippers. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks Marilene for starting this. I have downloaded a couple of really useful patterns. :thumbup:


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Meant Marileen of course. Sorry.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice slippers


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

They look great.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Oh I love these! They would keep my cold feet so much warmer than the ones I use now. I would love to have a pattern if it is available. I think everyone is going to want to have this pattern!!!


Me, too! Can't get my cold feet warm enough!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice. Thanks


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

I like that one too and was hoping to see a pattern link.


seafox said:


> Have to say I like the crochet "Loafer" version better from the first post. Looks like it would stay on better. Got more heft.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

So cute! I dowmloaded pattern already. Thanks for info.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

seafox said:


> Have to say I like the crochet "Loafer" version better from the first post. Looks like it would stay on better. Got more heft.


I agree. Maybe we could try doing it from the photos? Any of you able to do that and write a pattern for it?


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Marileen said:


> It's easy to do!!!


Thanks for posting the photos. It looks like it's a winner for some of us and maybe we can try to follow the photos. Now all I, and probably most others need, is some extra time to try these.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Your slippers are nice enough to wear out as a shoe. Would go nicely with summer outfits.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very cute, would love the crochet pattern.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very cute, would love the crochet pattern.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I think the little knit ones would be darling little girl shoes with ballet ribbons added.


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

Awesome job! Looks like a fun project.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think they are something you will need to figure out as you go... it looks like a hole was punched every 1/2 inch or maybe inch.. then 3 crochet stitches in each one all the way around.. a single crochet all around until its high enough then single crochet back and forth across the top... sounds easy but is probably a lot of trial and error before it works


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree about that, because the insoles are going to vary. Have to be a very complex pattern for all the sizes. More a recipe. 

I can't look at crochet and tell how to do things like I can figure out things in knitting. 

I think you are right about the SC though, as that is the densest stitch. It seems like making a coiled pot in pottery class. You just go round and round up and up and narrow it in some and then when you get to the top bind that part off the rear and add the top of the foot, but easier said than done for a non crochet person. 

I have the pattern for those knitted Malabridgo Loafers that has been around for a long time. I think it is a Cocoknits pattern. It is very cute. Maybe I'll go back and look at that and knit it stiffer or make them bigger and felt them. Knitted slipper tops I've made are too floppy for my liking, but I like the open /non boot look. I just want everything my own way!


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Both of these are cute ideas.

This is a nice stiffer felted loafer look--knitted.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loafer-slippers-felted-knit-for-women

This woman has a whole pattern section on rope soles and how to make them, and lots of crochet shoe patterns. Her things are darling.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/his-warm-denim-loafers


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

nice!


----------



## granniegoose77 (Sep 22, 2012)

Marileen said:


> It's easy to do!!!


Great idea! Thanks.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

nanaof3 said:


> I think I saw them on pinterest yesterday...I'll have to check it out and let you all know.


I spent half of this morning on pinterest and saw a couple different slippers displayed but don't recall seeing these. I'd love the pattern so please keep me in mind. Thanks!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/atomicrose/with/444485852/

marileen: I copied and pasted this link on Google and all I got was the same pictures as the above felted soles. no flip-flop pattern???


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

They look so comfortable.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

I would also like the pattern please. I intend to learn how to crochet and would like to make slippers for my granddaughter who is going to college in Washington DC YasminaB


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Fabulous slippers.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Fabulous slippers.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

YasminaB said:


> I would also like the pattern please. I intend to learn how to crochet and would like to make slippers for my granddaughter who is going to college in Washington DC YasminaB


Ravelry has the pattern at the moment for FREE.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

thanks, great idea.


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you so much it was on my mind to give revelry a try. YasminaB Have a great week end


----------



## carol flynn (Feb 7, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Ravelry has the pattern at the moment for FREE.


Do you have the link?


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

carol flynn said:


> Do you have the link?


If you go back to page four of this posting you will find the link there.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

I really want to try the crocheted ones, will just have to give it a try. I have some old flip flops I could use. Or I bought lots of 100% wool sweaters and skirts! might just felt some of those to make a pair to wear around the house.


----------



## sallygl (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd love to try these also. :roll:


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## lynn1955 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice bottom for a slipper


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> If you go back to page four of this posting you will find the link there.


I don't see a free pattern on ravelry. Did they change it already?


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-espadrilles


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Marileen said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-espadrilles


Thanks


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Marileen said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-espadrilles


Try the link above this.


----------



## miss Jenny (Nov 23, 2013)

Need help...could not find the slippers on the web site. Any advice

Thanks!

DV


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

dv said:


> Need help...could not find the slippers on the web site. Any advice
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> DV


You have to make an acount first at Ravelry

:thumbup:


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

These are also beautiful and I like the collors very much :-D 
http://freevintagecrochet.com/sandal-patterns/coats313/beach-sandal-pattern


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

sorry I don't know how to crochet but thank you for this beautiful sandal. YasminaB


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## finnette (Dec 14, 2012)

yes i would like the pattern also thanks finnette


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

http://freevintagecrochet.com/taxonomy/term/56


----------



## Violetbutterfly (Apr 11, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Ah! I hadn't thought about trying to use the url 'tags' _that_ way! Thank you, Rafiki, for discovering that!


Jessica Jean I must be having a senior moment as I don't know what she did different from copy and paste the link. Could you please explain what she did differently.


----------



## Mari Lyn (Nov 15, 2015)

pattern


----------



## Mari Lyn (Nov 15, 2015)

Marileen said:


> http://freevintagecrochet.com/taxonomy/term/56


----------



## Mari Lyn (Nov 15, 2015)

Knit


----------



## Mari Lyn (Nov 15, 2015)

knit


----------



## Janet1020 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi I'm new to all this I saw the picture of the slippers with the felt insoles and fell in love. Could I please see the pattern? I'm new to crocheting and would love to make a pair ????. Thank you


----------

